# Skate Fishing/Eating



## billybobber (Oct 2, 2005)

I just watched Martha Stewart cook skate (my wife had it on!). I have caught plenty of skates in my day, never thought about keeping/eating. I looked for regs on the VMRC website, but didn't see anything. Can anybody share some information? Are there certain types that you should/shouldn't eat? How about info on cleaning/skinning? Thanks.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

welcome to the board first of all Billy.

This is a VERY commononly discussed subject around 'deez parts.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20329&highlight=eating+skates

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3380&highlight=eating+skates


Might help. Oh yeah and don't try and lie, you know you were kicked back with a cold one and went back through the Tivo and found your Martha


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Check out the food forum ....Ithink there is some info on there that could help you


Matt


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*yup they are good*

Me and my dad have caught lots of them in texas, and some here. our prefered method is to cut them close to the body, just like everyone else, but ones we filet them, we take a gasket cutter and cut them into imitation scallops. they can be cooked in the same way as scallops, fried, breaded and fried, just look for scallop recipies.


shore. 

i am planning on getting a few in the next 2 weeks (if they are here yet) and cooking them up. i can always catch them at rudee, on the beach next to the jetti.


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

now does dat apply to sting rays also?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

You guys are killing me........................


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Eating Skates again ? *

This thread is just as popular as the braid vs. mono thread. ...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*here's one fo' the older guys*

"mmmmm....skates....the poor man's scalop's"


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*to each is own*

I used to have a friend that would keep, cook, and eat skate. He did the scallop recipe and one time i tried it and it did taste like scallops. I am not a fish eater to begin with but i dont think i could deal with the funny looks from surrounding fisherman as i went to put one in the cooler.
yeah bait, yeah shark bait, uh uh i freeze them at home.


----------



## billybobber (Oct 2, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Big W. Good information. As far as Martha..........I guess I did watch a little more than just the skate segment! I'll blame that on the "cold one(s)". Don't tell anyone..!



Big Worm said:


> welcome to the board first of all Billy.
> 
> This is a VERY commononly discussed subject around 'deez parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Shark Bait?*

What part do you use for shark bait?...thanks


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*I usually hang out on the Florida board*

but the skate eating thing caught my eye. I guess i'm just gonna have to eat one to satisfy curiosity,I've eaten much worse I suppose (although cash and alchohol were usually involved :--| ) 
Sledge142, Depending on the size of the shark you wanna catch and the size of the skate,either the whole thing or cut the wings into approprieate size chunks.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

hmmmmm oh yea ! wheres Marvin ? he LOVES skate !!! LMAO


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

Sledge142 said:


> What part do you use for shark bait?...thanks



Sledge you use the wings thats the only part of skates you can do anything with the rest is bones


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Thanks....*

!!!


----------

